# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Proxxon Saw table με εξαρτήματα και manual

## agis68

Πωλείται λόγω ανάγκης ένα table saw της proxxon σε άριστη κατάσταση. Με όλα τα εργαλεία και εγχειρίδιο χρήσης


είναι ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένος κυρίως σε PCB και Συναρμολογούμενα πλαστικά 





Πωλείται* 80 ευρώ* για ενίσχυση υπερ υγείας συνφορουμίτη

----------


## moutoulos

Ενημερώθηκα απο τον Άγι.

							Νέα τιμή 70 ευρώ

----------


## moutoulos



----------

